# Grande festa: a Vanda está fazendo aniversário!!!



## Nanon

Parabéns, Vandinha! Com a paciência que você tem com todos nós, parece que está rejuvenescendo... 
Muitas felicidades, muitos desejos e muitos beijinhos para você!
Há quem fala que os beijos não engordam, mas hoje você não pode fazer regime!!!

Edit: agora consegui esse fio que parece ser sobre a doçura da maturidade... mas não é!!!


----------



## Rayines

¡¡Muy feliz cumpleaños, Vanda!!


----------



## Tomby

*Feliz aniversário, prezada Vanda! *
_*Obrigado pela ajuda constante que nos oferece. *_
_*Bem-haja!*_
*TT*. 
(sopre)


----------



## Outsider

_Muitos parabéns, Vanda. 
Você é uma flor. _


----------



## MOC

Um bolo de aniversário, cortesia da protagonista do meu cartoon favorito.

Parabéns Vanda! Que cada dia seja melhor que o anterior.


----------



## Vanda

Gente gente, vou ter que ficar uma semana de boca fechada depois de tantos doces, mas como diz a Nanon, beijinhos - desde que não sejam de coco - não engordam! 
Obrigada a todos pelo carinho e pela lembrança! Vocês me alegram o dia e o verão que está rachando por aqui!


----------



## arbsoft

Olá Vanda,

Não posso perder a oportunidade de te desejar feliz aniversário. Te conheço a pouquíssimo tempo mas já te admiro. Você tem uma boa vontade em ensinar, incrível.

Felicidades!


----------



## Milton Sand

*Vandinha, ¡Feliz cumpleaños!*
Que lo pases de maravilla y que recibas mucha dicha, tanta dicha como linda persona eres (OK, esa es demasiada dicha, ¡pero te la mereces!).


----------



## Vanda

Meninos, muito obrigada. The party goes on.... I intend to extend the party till New Year's day!


----------



## Giorgio Lontano

Parabéns Vandinha!

Muitas benções no seu aniversário e nestas festas!

Um grande abraço e um beijím. 
 
Jorge Longe.


----------



## Vampiro

Parabéns minha amiga.  Vim pra desejar-te um aniversário maravilhoso.
Aproveito para lhe desejar um Feliz Natal e um 2010 repleto de novas oportunidades e realizações.
Um Abraço
 
Eduardo.
_


----------



## Vanda

Jorge de Longe e Vampiro mais educado da Transilvânia, obrigada também a vocês. Eu continuo festejando, ainda sobrou muitos doces e bolo que o pessoal trouxe pra festa!!
Obrigada pelo carinho.


----------



## Ivonne do Tango

Pelo tempo compartilhado, a pluralidade,
a colaboração e o compromisso,
Pela positividade e também pela adversidade
A qual de tanto em tanto sempre andará num caminho paralelo
A se cruzar conosco.  
Bebo à saúde da Vanda, de todos nós e os seres que amamos,
Por aquilo que nos dá alegria e faz sentido em nossas vidas,
Pela tenacidade e a capacidade de defrontar a desventura
E a aptitude de transformá-la em um fator positivo.
 
FELIZ ANIVERSÁRIO VANDA!!!


----------



## Vanda

Que lindo Ivone! Além de tudo é poeta! 
Obrigada pelo poema e pelo carinho!


----------



## Macunaíma

Não que eu acredite nesses caôs, mas vá lá:


> Few people have such power of self-determination as a Sagittarius born on December 21. They can transform themselves from ugly duckling to beautiful swan. When an idea grabs them, they can make their dreams reality. _They quickly spot intellectual dishonesty_ [Fui desmascarado!]




Eu não tenho nenhuma esperança de que a esta altura reste migalha sobre migalha do bolo de aniversário - que fica ainda mais gostoso dormido na geladeira -, mas mesmo assim, e mesmo atrasado, vim dar o meu abraço na minha moderadora preferida de sempre. 

Feliz aniversário, Vandinha! Muitos anos de vida, muitas surpresas boas pela frente, entusiasmos novos, projetos novos, e que você viva mais de um século com a sensação de que ainda não foi o bastante!

Macu


----------



## Vanda

Macu, cê sabe que sem você o arrasta-pé num tá completo... Claro que guardei um pedação de bolo pra você, ainda mais magrinho do jeito que anda... osso puro! Ô coitado!!!!

Valeu, quase conterrâneo!

Ah... e duclking que virou swan, tá quase virando urubu. rofl.


----------



## coquis14

Uuuuuhhhhh , Rainha absoluta dos fóruns , me perdõe!.
Pela demora e por ter bastante abandonado o forum.

*Parabéns Vanda!*


----------



## Vanda

Depois daquela torta deliciosa de chocolate que você trouxe, perdoo a demora em aparecer na festa, mas não o sumiço do fórum. 

Obrigada pelo carinho!


----------



## almufadado

Com que então Vanda caiu na asneira 
de fazer anos a uma Segunda-feira !

Meus parabéns atrasados
Mas tenha certeza, sentidos !
Recorde os bons momentos passados,
Deite para trás os que foram perdidos ! 

Pelas tuas primaveras
Por tudo o que tu és
Que a vida seja o que esperas
E que te encha de cafunés |

É o desejo deste seu, Almufadado
Sentido, presente, amigo
Dar-lhe um beijo bem dado
E beber um copo consigo

Por que ...

Você é um thread no meu jardim
Um post no meu coração
Vai, me diga outra vez assim 
não saia off-topic, não ! 

Muitos parabéns, Vanda!


http://forum.wordreference.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=6605&stc=1&d=1262026590


----------



## Vanda

Valeu, Almufa!  Claro que a festa não estaria completa sem nosso trovador oficial! Agora posso envelhecer sossegada.

Obrigada pelo carinho!


----------



## WhoSoyEu

Antes tarde do que nunca.

Parabéns atrasados, Vanda. Eu desconhecia esta parte do Forum, e só a descobri agora por causa do aniversário do Tomb.

Só não concordo com a tua opinião quanto aos nascidos em Dezembro, eu acho que os bons messsssss são os de Setembro.

Muito axé em 2010.


----------



## Ivonne do Tango

WhoSoyEu said:


> Antes tarde do que nunca.
> 
> Parabéns atrasados, Vanda. Eu desconhecia esta parte do Forum, e só a descobri agora por causa do aniversário do Tomb.
> 
> Só não concordo com a tua opinião quanto aos nascidos em Dezembro, eu acho que os bons messsssss são os de Setembro.
> 
> Muito axé em 2010.


 
Mesmo mesmo! Meu filhote nasceu em Setembro, e eu junto com ele.


----------



## WhoSoyEu

Ivonne do Tango said:


> Mesmo mesmo! Meu filhote nasceu em Setembro, e eu junto com ele.



Che Ivonne, ¡eres un prodigio de la naturaleza!


----------



## Ivonne do Tango

WhoSoyEu said:


> Che Ivonne, ¡eres un prodigio de la naturaleza!


 
Pero qué poca poesía che!!!!!!!!!!
Todas las mamis nacemos con nuestros hijitos, igual yo nací tres diría: 
1° biológica a fines de marzo del '78 - 2° como ser humano y mujer cuando conocí a mi marido a fines de Junio del 2005 y 3° a mediados de Septiembre del siguiente año cuando el niño Lucio completó mi vida de alegría, ternura y pañales (cagados por supuesto!).

Besitos


----------



## Vanda

Ó xente, ainda me roubam meu niver pra falar do deles!!!! 
Tá bem, eu cedo. O pessoal nascido em setembro é gente boa também! E antes que mais alguém me roube o fim de festa, o pessoal nascido de janeiro a dezembro é gente boa!!!


----------



## WhoSoyEu

Vanda said:


> Ó xente, ainda me roubam meu niver pra falar do deles!!!!
> Tá bem, eu cedo. O pessoal nascido em setembro é gente boa também! E antes que mais alguém me roube o fim de festa, o pessoal nascido de janeiro a dezembro é gente boa!!!


 
Com as exceções de praxe que confirmam a regra.


----------



## olivinha

Vanda, linda, chego tardésimo a sua festa, amiga, (desculpinha, tá?) mas não podia deixar de vir, e chego deseajando feliz de tudo para você: festas de fim/início de ano, aniversário, novo ano, e muita sorte no amor, trabalho, dinheiro, no tico-tico no fubá (if applicable), etc. E que este Vinte-Dez (como diria um compadre saxão) seja "o" ano para você, que merece muito e um pouco mais.

Como estamos a dieta de beijos, deixo aqui mais um para você, com todo o meu carinho e admiração. E como chego tarde para o bolo de aniversário, deixo então um roscón de reyes para abrir no dia 7.

Felicidades mil,
Oli


----------



## WhoSoyEu

"if applicable" é ótimo!


----------



## Vanda

Ainda bem, Oli! Já tava pensando: que grande ex-amiga eu tenho. Nem se lembra de mim!
Qualquer dia, qualquer hora é hora de pensarmos, lembramos e desejarmos coisas boas aos amigos.  Nunca é tarde! Tudo de bom pra você também, ano novo, etc etc.... 
O tico-tico no fubá?!!! Tá quase applicable!


----------



## Ivonne do Tango

Basta de cháchara! Me quieren decir qué cazzo es _tico-tico no fubá_, o me van a hacer abrir un hilo de discusión???

Beijinhos para todos, e muita paz para este ano
Ivonne



Vanda said:


> Ainda bem, Oli! Já tava pensando: que grande ex-amiga eu tenho. Nem se lembra de mim!
> Qualquer dia, qualquer hora é hora de pensarmos, lembramos e desejarmos coisas boas aos amigos.  Nunca é tarde! Tudo de bom pra você também, ano novo, etc etc....
> O tico-tico no fubá?!!! Tá quase applicable!


----------



## WhoSoyEu

Tico Tico no Fubá: ver aqui: http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=1241326

Y "cazzo" debe ser usado en el forum de italiano...


----------

